# Shop Vac Storage



## Hayden_G. (Sep 2, 2008)

Where do you guys store your shop vacs? It seems like the damn thing is always in my way in the garage.


----------



## Bushytails (Sep 2, 2008)

I usually stuff it under the radial arm saw.  Not in the way, and that's where needs vacuuming most often!

--Bushytails


----------

